# jet ski repair



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

who in town can i trust to repar my jet ski, someone that wont rip me off and charge an arm and leg.long story short, spark plug broke off in head, tried removal tools, no luck, need someone that will most probably pull head to remove plug, any ideas, pm or email, thanks


----------



## The Mantenance Shoppe (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of ski is it?
Make, year, model?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Pensacola Motor Sports on New Warrington rd., does all the work on a friends ski.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Perdido Power Sports on Gulf Beach Hwy. I have done business with them and they seem fair.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Paul, owner of Jet Marine, has always done a great job for me.


----------

